# Secrets of a Mountain Photographer



## PhotoWhoa (Dec 6, 2012)

PhotoWhoa interviews prominent mountain photographer, Alexandre Buisse, about his life as a mountain photographer. Some great tips for shooting awesome landscapes contained within.

Alexandre Buisse Interview: Secrets of a Mountain Photographer at PhotoWhoa Blog | Discover how you can be a better photographer


----------

